
Space Force ‘should leverage commercial space technology’: Dep Def Sec - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/space-force-commercial-space-technology/
======
hinchlt
“When you think about what has happened in commercial space, and the amount of
money that people have spent to develop commercial space technology, it’s this
perfect situation where we should leverage that,” said Defense Secretary
Patrick M. Shanahan

